# LED light conversions



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Seeing as how I have a bunch of lights burning out in my instrument cluster, as well as my dome light and left tail light (all in the last week) I was thinking of replacing every bulb in my car with LED's. I prefer the clean light and not having fade time when I turn them off -- plus I'll never EVER have to replace them again... and... well... it just looks damn cool (have a friend with a car that has an LED dome light).

I can go down to radio shack and get the parts I need (well, actually the generic radio shack where the prices aren't crazy-high) to assemble the boards. No kits for me 

I was just wondering if anyone else has done this before and could offer any helpful advice, or warnings, or anything. Even the resistor sequence I'll need would be appreciated. I also find instructions and walkthroughs helpful, because while I can do the work myself it certainly saves time to not have to figure it all out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

I was going to do the same. This bulbs are expensive though. the cheapest 1157 I have seen is 14.95 each. And the dash bulbs are around $7 a piece.

I would try autozone or jc whitney before radio shack. or other Auto places.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Doh I just found them for $8 a pair.. here...








Autodirectsave.com :cheers:


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

nissannut said:


> Doh I just found them for $8 a pair.. here...
> 
> <image clipped for server mercy>


Ummm... my point is that I don't need to pay for this stuff. I can go down to an electronics store and buy the LEDs helluva (nods to Mr. T) cheap. All I need to do is put the proper resistors in the circuit.

Kits are a ripoff. Thanks anyway, though.


----------



## tukn13s (Dec 18, 2003)

good luck replacing the bulbs, they are not direct fit 1157's, in my 91 they were twist lock type lights, with power supplied from the printed circuit board on the back of the cluster.... i thought it would be an easy plug and play with new bulbs, but it didn't work out that way, not sure how well led's would work...


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

tukn13s said:


> good luck replacing the bulbs, they are not direct fit 1157's, in my 91 they were twist lock type lights, with power supplied from the printed circuit board on the back of the cluster.... i thought it would be an easy plug and play with new bulbs, but it didn't work out that way, not sure how well led's would work...


I plan to just go off the bare wires to the board with the LED and resistor set.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Looks like your on your own here. On the back of most of the LED packages i've seen there is usually a chart to tell you what size resistor to use for a particular voltage. The only hang-up that I could think of would be the turn signals since the flasher's operation is dependant on the resistance of the lamps, this thread has a little bit of info too- http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=38804&highlight=led I've seen some people that add resistors to make there existing flasher work w/ LED's and some that got electronic flashers like in that thread. So if you have the chart or know how much current the LED will pull at full voltage and use a formula to figure the proper resistor the rest should be a piece of cake. I use this chart when i can't rmember a formula(fairly often) http://community.webshots.com/photo/100078865/108814044VapcmY I'll eventually convert my whole car over to LED's as well, maybe by the i can have me some LED head lights!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i always thought it would be cool to have LED tails for my pulsar. let us know what you figure out.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Right now I've got those LED bulbs that just go in place of the originals, but soon I will modify some LED bars from the top of a couple of Astro vans to go in place the factory 2-lamp setup so it's brighter and more evenly lit. I'll just put some resistors in there for tails, and when I hit the brakes it will get full voltage.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

cool  i see a link to my old thread. I just replaced the front blinkers in the bumper with LED's now. The only bulbs left to replace are the '67' bulbs used in the front corner markers and License Plate Light.

I really recommend getting the electronic blinker relays, putting resistors in to make the thermal blinker work is somewhat counter productive.

I replaced the LED bubble lights with the standard nisssan ones again...


----------



## Bawls (Dec 8, 2003)

The instrument cluster is easy. I did them on my girlfriends 99 alero. (same twist lock style as the nissans) LED's are +/- dependant, cant just put them in the socket and expect them to work like regular bulbs do, so put them in the socket, if they work great, if not turn em around and try again. 

Oh and LED's are not that expensive, she got hers from http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi?product=CAR

You'll definatly want to get the 4 wedge LED style for instrument cluster she got the singl ewedge and they are not bright enough.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

*Wth?!*

I don't mean to sound the jerk here, but are you all incapable of reading what I write?

I AM GOING TO GET LEDs FROM AN ELECTRONICS STORE AND PUT THEM ON A BOARD AND PUT THEM IN PLACE. I'M NOT BUYING PREMANUFACTURED AUTOMOTIVE LEDs.

Getting the "replacement" jobbies for tail light still keeps all the light "centered". I'm going to make a board that's covered with LEDs to spell out "STOP" for my break light, and have little arrows --> for directionals.

I'M GOING OFF OF THE BARE WIRES FOR CONNECTIONS AND REMOVING THE SCREW-IN/TWIST LOCK ADAPTERS.

To those who have posted pertinent information, thanks. I'll definitely look at the relays before going with the resistors. To those who've said such things as "LEDs are +/- [polarity] dependant", thanks for the good intentions, but I know enough about electronics to put together an LED/resistor circuit. I already grasp the basics.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

you might want to consider the light output and other requirements for the LED arrows you described, a fussy cop might not like the light output for the arrows, there are DOT requirements for light output to keep in mind.

are you going to make a pcb that covers the whole area inside the tail light? you are going to have to take the light housing apart and change the baffles inside somewhat, and make sure it's very water tight.

I was thinking about making PCB's to do the LED upgrade, my time is just worth more than the savings by buying LED's and doing all the work.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

a_stupid_box said:


> I don't mean to sound the jerk here, but are you all incapable of reading what I write?
> 
> I AM GOING TO GET LEDs FROM AN ELECTRONICS STORE AND PUT THEM ON A BOARD AND PUT THEM IN PLACE. I'M NOT BUYING PREMANUFACTURED AUTOMOTIVE LEDs.
> 
> ...


i'm sure other people could use the information that you dont.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> you might want to consider the light output and other requirements for the LED arrows you described, a fussy cop might not like the light output for the arrows, there are DOT requirements for light output to keep in mind.
> 
> are you going to make a pcb that covers the whole area inside the tail light? you are going to have to take the light housing apart and change the baffles inside somewhat, and make sure it's very water tight.
> 
> I was thinking about making PCB's to do the LED upgrade, my time is just worth more than the savings by buying LED's and doing all the work.


1) I have the "Big Book of DOT Requirements" on hand and am looking for the requirement for lumens. If I don't make minimum with my design I'll just make a new design... easy enough to have a big arrow to small arrow to big arrow sequence for a flashy directional.

2) Indeed. I've been looking at non-permanent sealants, but haven't come up with much. If push comes to shove I guess I can always pinch some rubber strips in there and hope it's water-tight. I'll have to experiment.

3) But it can look sooooo cool if you invest the time. Especially with clear covers.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

:woot!:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

xt_out said:


> :woot!:



i think i've seen your rear end before


----------



## Bawls (Dec 8, 2003)

a_stupid_box said:


> I don't mean to sound the jerk here, but are you all incapable of reading what I write?
> 
> I AM GOING TO GET LEDs FROM AN ELECTRONICS STORE AND PUT THEM ON A BOARD AND PUT THEM IN PLACE. I'M NOT BUYING PREMANUFACTURED AUTOMOTIVE LEDs.
> 
> ...


wow.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

> i think i've seen your rear end before


where in WA state are you? if its seattle, you probably saw 1CLNb14's show sentra. hes the only other person to have a set of these. if its in spokane, that would be really cool! im the only spokane member


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

xt_out said:


> where in WA state are you? if its seattle, you probably saw 1CLNb14's show sentra. hes the only other person to have a set of these. if its in spokane, that would be really cool! im the only spokane member


Actually i'm in wenatchee, but my fiance lives in Coeur d'Alene so i'm over there alot of the time.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

cool! im in coeur d' alene quite a bit too. i live pretty close to stateline. newman lake, actually.

now back on topic.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is some of mine


























*LED CORNER BULBS NIGHT PIX ---^*


















*LED CORNER BULBS DAY PIX ----^*


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I thought about doing the LED tails also. I just haven't got the determination to follow through with it.


----------

